# Male Dumbo HMPK x Female HMPK



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

What would be the outcome of breeding a Dumbo HMPK male and a regular HMPK female?


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Technically since dumbo or big ear is recessive you would end up with all normal betta babies. 

But since genetics is a teeeeeeeeeny bit more complicated ;-)

You will probably end up with a bit of both in F1 gen.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Interesting, thanks for taking the time to reply  I have been wondering about that for a while now.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

No problem  I love people who ask questions before they do anything. Ask AWAYYYY !


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Have you ever breed these two types of fish?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

I've bred both
Dumbo are sloppy fin wise
Sort through a bunch to get even fin
Hmpk
A clearner touch
Crossing the two will get u hmpk Pk tpk thmpk


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

What is tpk and the "th" in thmpk?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Tradition which they have round edge


----------

